# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کسی در مورد رشته مهندسی کشتی و دریا میدونه؟!

## Mr Sky

به نام خدا
.
.
در رابطه با این دو رشته اگه اطلاعاتی دارید لطفا بیان کنید.
.
.
.مثل کارش.دانشی که می آموزیم.درآمدش..وضعش.بساطش..!
..
.
.
.!؟
؟

----------


## Dr.Naser

داداش درس سنگینه
این مهندسی کشتی و دریا مثل مهندس مکانیک هستش...ولی درسش زیاد تر از این مهندسی مکانیک هستش...یعنی بیشتر در مورد فیزیک و ریاضی میخونید...
رشته ی خوبیه...
واسه کار بخوای ارشد بگیر برو دبیر کنکور بشو..
یا بری جنوب یا شمال تو شرمت کشتی سازی کار بکنی...
تو دانشگاه تهران قبول بشی ..تو یکی از ترم ها به مدت یک الی دو ماه این ها میفرستنت جنوب...اونجا یه ترم هم درس بخونی
درآمدش را نمیدونم
درس سنگینیه..باید زبان انگلیسی فول باشه

----------


## Mr Sky

> داداش درس سنگینه
> این مهندسی کشتی و دریا مثل مهندس مکانیک هستش...ولی درسش زیاد تر از این مهندسی مکانیک هستش...یعنی بیشتر در مورد فیزیک و ریاضی میخونید...
> رشته ی خوبیه...
> واسه کار بخوای ارشد بگیر برو دبیر کنکور بشو..
> یا بری جنوب یا شمال تو شرمت کشتی سازی کار بکنی...
> تو دانشگاه تهران قبول بشی ..تو یکی از ترم ها به مدت یک الی دو ماه این ها میفرستنت جنوب...اونجا یه ترم هم درس بخونی
> درآمدش را نمیدونم
> درس سنگینیه..باید زبان انگلیسی فول باشه


دمت گرم
.
.
.دانشگاه امیر کبیر هم شامل این دانشگاه تهرانی که میفرمایید میشه؟
.
.

----------


## soheilp

*آشنایی با رشته مهندسی کشتی*



در این دوره علوم و فنون مربوط به اداره فنی امور کشتی‌ها آموزش داده می‌شود و هدف تربیت افراد متخصص در حد کارشناس برای امور فوق است. آموزش این دوره به صورت دروس نظری- عملی- کارآموزی بعلاوه کارورزی در روی کشتی است. فارغ‌التحصیلان این دوره به عنوان کارشناس، آمادگی و صلاحیت هدایت فنی کشتیها و اداره امور مربوط به تعمیر ، نگهداری آنها و همچنین آمادگی تقبل مسوولیتها و مشاغل فنی مربوط به صنایع دریایی در کارخانجات کشتی‌سازی و سازمانهای وابسته را خواهند داشت. با پیشرفت صنایع دریایی کشور و اولویتی که دولت برای توسعه حمل و نقل دریایی در ایران قائل شده است و با توجه به گسترش ناوگان بازرگانی کشور و طرح ایرانی کردن پرسنل دریایی اهمیت این رشته روشن می‌شود. علاقه‌مندان این رشته باید از سلامتی جسم برخوردار و مایل به کار و مسافرت در دریاها باشند.*مهندسی دریا – کشتی‌سازی*



هدف تامین کارشناسان و طراحان صنایع دریایی کشور و تامین نیروی انسانی متخصص مورد نیاز سازمانهای دریایی و بالاخص کارخانجات کشتی‌سازی و صنایع وابسته دریایی، تعمیر کشتی و کشتیرانی‌ها است. ادامه تحصیل در این رشته در سطوح بالاتر از کارشناسی به عنوان کارشناسی ارشد سازه کشتی آرشیتکت کشتی در داخل کشور موجود است و نیاز به ایجاد مقاطع کارشناسی ارشد دیگر و دکتری در داخل کشور مورد تایید قرار گرفته است. این مجموعه می‌تواند با بکار بردن علوم مهندسی و تکنولوژی مربوط، طرح، محاسبه ، ساخت و اجراء سیستم‌هایی که اساس کار آنها سکون و حرکت در سیالات بالاخص در آب است کارآیی لازم را به دانشجویان بدهد و آنان راآماده سازد تا در صنایع وابسته به ساخت سازه‌های دریایی به طور اعم و صنایع کشتی‌سازی به طور اخص فعالیتهای مربوط به طراحی و محاسبه اجزاء و سیستمها و یا مسوولیت مهندسی را عهده‌دار شوند. فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته می‌توانند در سازمانها و ارگانهای مختلف مشاغلی از قبیل مهندسی ، طراحی و تولید به منظور پیاده‌کردن و اجرای طرحهای ساختمانی شناورها و سازه‌های دریایی، مشارکت در امور تحقیقاتی در زمینه‌های فوق‌الذکر و غیره را عهده‌دار شوند. داوطلبان این دوره باید از دانش ریاضی، فیزیک،‌ مکانیک و تا حدی شیمی آلی و معدنی برخوردار باشند. دروس این دوره شامل دروس عمومی، پایه و تخصصی است و دروس عملی و کارآموزی را نیز شامل می‌شود.*مهندسی دریا – دریانوردی*



در این دوره علوم و فنون مربوط به هدایت و اداره امور کشتیها آموزش داده می‌شود و هدف تربیت افراد در حد کارشناسی دریانوردی است طول متوسط این دوره ۴ سال است و آموزش این دوره به صورت دروس عملی ، نظری ، کارورزی روی کشتی در دریاست که ابتدا در دانشگاه سپس روی کشتی و ترم‌ آخر مجددا در دانشکده صورت می‌گیرد. فارغ‌التحصیلان این دوره به عنوان کارشناس آمادگی و صلاحیت هدایت کشتی‌ها و اداره امور مربوط به شرکتهای کشتیرانی را دارا هستند. علاقه‌مندان این رشته باید از سلامتی کامل برخوردار بوده و ناتوانایی‌هایی نظیر کوررنگی که مانع انجام وظیفه می‌شود، نداشته باشند و نیز مایل به کار و مسافرت در دریاها باشند و این رشته بیشتر برای بورسیه‌های ارگانهای دریایی کشور مناسب است.*گرایش‌های مقطع لیسانس*



این رشته دارای ۳ گرایش مهندسی کشتی، کشتی‌سازی و دریانوردی است. با ذکر این نکته که در این رشته تنها در رشته مهندسی کشتی‌سازی دانشگاه خلیج‌فارس بوشهر دانشجوی دختر پذیرفته می‌شود.*آینده‌شغلی ، بازار کار، درآمد*



مهندس موسوی‌زادگان استاد دانشکده مهندسی دریایی دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر در همین زمینه می‌گوید: «هر کشتی تجاری نیاز به ۵ مهندس کشتی‌ تحت عنوان مهندس ۱ ، مهندس ۲ الی مهندس ۵ دارد. حال اگر تعداد کشتی‌های تجاری موجود در کشور را حدود ۱۰۰ کشتی تخمین بزنیم، می‌بینیم که حداقل به ۵۰۰ فارغ‌التحصیل مهندسی کشتی نیازمندیم.

در حالی که بطور نسبی هر سال حدود ۵۰ الی ۶۰ دانشجوی مهندسی کشتی از دو دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر و خلیج فارس فارغ‌التحصیل می‌شوند که این افراد در بدو استخدام از مهندسی ۵ شروع کرده و به مرور به مهندسی ۱ می‌رسند. از همین‌جا روشن می‌شود که کشور ما نیاز بسیاری به فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته دارد. از نظر وضعیت درآمد نیز چون مهندسان کشتی مقداری از حقوق خود را به ارز دریافت می‌کنند، نسبت به مهندسان دیگر درآمد بهتری دارند.

فرخ بهنام نیز می‌گوید: «فارغ‌التحصیلان رشته مهندسی کشتی‌سازی می‌توانند در ارگانهایی که به ساخت سکوها و یا اسکله‌ها می‌پردازند، مشغول به کار شوند . همچنین فارغ‌التحصیلان می‌توانند در کارخانه‌های خصوصی و یا دولتی که کشتی‌های کوچک و قایق‌های موتوری را می‌سازند و بخصوص در زمینه تعمیر کشتی فعال هستند، مشغول به کار گردند و البته اگر دانشجویان در دوره فوق‌لیسانس این رشته که در دو گرایش «سازه کشتی»‌ و «معماری کشتی» ارائه می‌گردد، پذیرفته شده و ادامه تحصیل دهند، فرصت‌های شغلی بیشتر و بهتری خواهند داشت.

هدف از گرایش مهندسی دریانوردی نیز همچون گرایش مهندسی کشتی‌، گسترش ناوگان بازرگانی کشور و ایرانی کردن پرسنل دریایی می‌باشد و به همین دلیل بیشتر دانشجویان این گرایش بورسیه ارگانهای دریایی کشور هستند و پس از آنکه ۱۸ ماه بر روی آبهای خارج از کشور دوره کارآموزی خود را گذراندند، در ناوگان ارگان بورس دهنده مثل «کشتیرانی جمهوری اسلامی ایران» و «شرکت ملی نفت‌کش» مشغول به کار می‌شوند.*توانایی‌های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه*



دانشجویان مهندسی دریا در هرسه گرایش باید در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک قوی بوده و به زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشند چون بیشتر منابع درسی این رشته به زبان انگلیسی است. همچنین مهندسان کشتی و دریانوردی که به سفرهای دریایی خارج از کشور می‌روند باید به زبان بین‌المللی مسلط باشند.

دانشجویان مهندسی کشتی و دریانوردی باید از سلامت کافی برخوردار باشند و برای همین قبل از پذیرش نهایی در رشته‌های فوق از آنها آزمایشات پزشکی کامل به عمل می‌آید که در این میان سلامت دانشجویان دریانوردی بطور دقیق سنجیده می‌شود چون این دسته از دانشجویان نباید ناتوانی‌هایی نظیر کوررنگی نیز داشته باشند.

کار در دل گستره آبی دریاها و اقیانوس‌ها با همه لطف و جاذبه‌اش دارای دشواریهایی نیز هست. برای مثال یک مهندس کشتی یا دریانوردی به دلیل سفرهای دریایی گاه ماهها در کنار خانواده‌اش نیست.

همچنین یک مهندس کشتی‌سازی نیز باید شرایط خود را برای گذراندن در محیط‌های ساحلی تطبیق بدهد. چون با این که بسیاری از شرکت‌های مهندسی مشاور دریایی در زمینه طراحی کشتی، بنادر یا تجهیزات دریایی در مرکز شهرها فعالیت می‌کنند، اما به هر حال کارخانجات کشتی‌سازی عمدتا در سواحل ساخته می‌شوند. به همین دلیل یک مهندس دریا باید علاقه‌مند به کار در محیطهای دریایی و ساحلی باشد و در واقع عشق و علاقه در این رشته حرف اول را می‌زند.*وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر*



این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در گرایشهای « سازه‌کشتی و هیدرومکانیک کشتی » ارایه می‌گردد.*رشته‌های مشابه و نزدیک به این رشته*



این رشته در گذشته شاخه و گرایشی از مهندسی مکانیک بوده است لذا بسیاری از واحدهای این رشته با مهندسی مکانیک یکسان هستند.*وضعیت نیاز کشور به این رشته در حال حاضر*



تنها اگر کارخانه کشتی‌سازی «صدرا» در بوشهر با تمام ظرفیت خود راه‌اندازی شود، نیازمند به ۳۰۰ الی ۴۰۰ فارغ‌التحصیل مهندسی کشتی‌سازی می‌باشد.

این نظر دو تن از اساتید دانشکده مهندسی دریایی دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر است. البته کارخانه کشتی‌سازی صدرا تنها کارخانه کشتی‌سازی ایران نیست بلکه کارخانه «نکا» در شمال و «اروندان» در خلیج‌فارس نیز از دیگر کارخانه‌های مهم کشتی‌سازی ایران هستند که فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته می‌توانند به عنوان مهندس تولید که وظیفه اجرای طرح‌های ساختمانی کشتی‌ها را بر عهده دارد، جذب این کارخانه‌ها بشوند.

علاوه بر کارخانه‌های فوق مهندس معتمدی در مورد فرصت‌های شغلی دیگری که برای فارغ‌التحصیلان این گرایش وجود دارد، می‌گوید: «مهندس کشتی‌ساز می‌تواند در سازمان بنادر و کشتیرانی وظیفه ساخت سکوهای شناور را بر عهده گرفته و یا به عنوان مهندس ناظر بر حسن اجرای طرحهای اجرایی نظارت بکند و بالاخره در صنایع دریایی به کارهای تحقیقاتی بپردازد. چرا که در این رشته عرصه فعالیت‌های تحقیقاتی بسیار گسترده می‌باشد.*معرفی گرایش‌های رشته مهندسی دریا*



*گرایش مهندسی کشتی*



در گرایش مهندسی کشتی علوم و فنون مربوط به اداره امور فنی کشتی‌ها آموزش داده می‌شود تا فارغ‌التحصیلان بتوانند هدایت فنی کشتی‌ها را بر عهده بگیرند.

مهندسی معتمدی استاد دانشکده مهندسی دریایی دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر در همین زمینه می‌گوید: «مهندسان کشتی به عنوان مدیر فنی کشتی مسوول تعمیر، نگهداری و راه‌اندازی موتور کشتی هستند و به همین دلیل دانشجویان این رشته پس از آن که آموزش‌های تئوری را در مدت سه سال و نیم طی کردند، یک دوره کارآموزی ۶ ماهه را بر روی کشتی‌های اقیانوس‌پیما در خارج از کشور در آبهای استرالیا، بنادر اروپا ، آسیای جنوب شرقی، سنگاپور، چین و کره می‌گذرانند.*گرایش دریانوردی*



هدایت و رهبری کشتی و مدیریت نیروی انسانی شاغل بر روی کشتی وظیفه یک مهندس دریانوردی است. به زبان دیگر مهندس دریانوردی مسوولیت راه‌اندازی کشتی و هدایت آن را بر عهده دارد. به همین دلیل اساتید رشته مهندسی دریا معتقدند که این رشته را نباید یکی از گرایش‌های مهندسی دریا به شمار آورد چرا که یک مهندس دریا به عنوان کاپیتان کشتی مسوولیت راهبری و مدیریت کشتی را بر عهده دارد و حرفه‌اش یک کار فنی یا مهندسی نیست.

یکی از دانشجویان رشته مهندسی دریا گرایش کشتی‌سازی در همین زمینه می‌گوید: «دروس دانشجویان گرایش کشتی‌سازی در سه زمینه برق، مکانیک و عمران می‌باشد. واحدهای دانشجویان مهندسی کشتی نیز شامل مکانیک و برق می‌شود چون آنها باید در مورد موتور کشتی اطلاعات دقیقی به دست بیاورند اما دانشجویان دریانوردی با این که تا حدودی مسایل فنی را می‌خوانند ولی مقدار قابل توجهی از درسهایشان ارتباطی با مسایل فنی ندارد. برای مثال مطالعه آب و هوا، جغرافیا و چگونگی یافتن مسیرها از جمله درسهای این گرایش است که ارتباطی با دروس رشته‌های مهندسی ندارد.

گفتنی است که علاوه بر آزمون سراسری، موسسه آموزش کشتیرانی نیز از طریق کنکور اختصاصی خود تعدادی دانشجو در این رشته پذیرفته و بورسیه می‌کند که به این دانشجویان پس از اتمام تحصیل، گواهینامه پایان دوره دریانوردی اعطا می شود.*گرایش مهندسی کشتی‌سازی*



کشور ما یکی از بزرگترین خریداران کشتی در دنیا است و ما هر سال صدها میلیون دلار کشتی می‌خریم که این کشتی‌ها شامل کشتی‌های عظیم ۵۰۰ هزار تنی که حمل و نقل نفت را انجام می‌دهند و کشتی‌های کوچکتری که کار حمل‌ و نقل کالا را به کشورهای دیگر بر عهده دارند، می‌گردد. علاوه بر خرید کشتی بحث تعمیرات کشتی نیز هست. در شرایط امروز اکثر کشتی‌هایی که متعلق به ناوگان جمهوری اسلامی است در کشورهای خارجی تعمیر می‌شود.

مهندس معتمدی در ادامه می‌گوید: «از همین‌جا می‌توان به اهمیت گرایش مهندسی کشتی‌سازی پی برد. رشته‌ای که به تربیت نیروهای متخصص مورد نیاز سازمانهای دریایی به خصوص کارخانجات کشتی‌سازی می‌پردازد. در واقع مهندس کشتی‌ساز، کشتی می‌سازد اما دریانوردی نمی‌کند و دانشجوی این رشته پس از گذراندن آموزشهای تئوری ، کارآموزی خود را در کارخانجات کشتی‌سازی داخلی می‌گذراند.

فرخ بهنام دانشجوی فوق‌لیسانس سازه کشتی دانشگاه صنعتی شریف نیز در معرفی این رشته می‌گوید:« مهندسی کشتی‌سازی در واقع یکی از زیرشاخه‌های مکانیک است و شاید به همین دلیل دانشگاه صنعتی شریف این رشته را به عنوان «مهندسی مکانیک گرایش دریا» ارائه می‌دهد. البته باید توجه داشت که در دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر که رشته مهندسی کشتی‌سازی به عنوان یک رشته مجزا مطرح است، درسها تخصصی‌تر ارائه می‌شود. برای مثال اگر دانشجویان رشته مکانیک گرایش دریا «ارتعاشات» را بطور عام در رشته مکانیک می‌خوانند، دانشجویان مهندسی کشتی‌سازی «ارتعاشات در کشتی»‌ را مطالعه می‌کنند.

مهندس موسوی‌زادگان نیز در معرفی این رشته می‌گوید: «مسوولیت طراحی، ساخت و نظارت بر ساخت کشتی و تعمیرات آن بر عهده مهندس کشتی‌سازی است.»

وی همچنین در مورد تفاوت مهندسی کشتی‌سازی و مهندسی مکانیک گرایش دریا می‌گوید: «این دو رشته تفاوت چندانی با یکدیگر ندارند و در واقع واحدهای هر دو رشته یکی است، فقط دانشجویان مهندسی کشتی‌سازی بطور تخصصی‌تر به مطالعه این رشته می‌پردازند.

----------


## Mr Sky

سهیل دمت گرم...ولی اینارو خودم حفط شدم 
.
.
.در مورد حقوقش نمیدونی؟
.
.شنیدم از 10تومن شروع میشه تا 27..البته با دلار حقوق رو میدن....ماهی 9000دلار
.
.
.بنظرتون راسته؟
.
.ولی میگن کارش خیلی سخته.این چطور؟

----------


## r3zaa

من خودم انتخاب پنجم دفترچم همین کشتی سازی شریف خواهد بود.
بعدش هم برای ارشد خارج از کشور (ترجیحا ژاپن ) و سپس هم کار توی همون کشور.

آینده کاری هم که قبلنا برای همه انواع فارغ التحصیل نداشت . الان که تحریما برداشته شده رو نمیدونم.
تعمیر کشتی و اینا هم درکنارش خودت یاد بگیری خوبه.

چون یه کوچولو نسبت به بقیه رشته ها جدیده خودت باید تلاش کنی تا از هرجا که تونستی علمشو بدست بیاری ( یعنی باید انگلیسی بفهمی )

----------


## Mr Sky

> من خودم انتخاب پنجم دفترچم همین کشتی سازی شریف خواهد بود.
> بعدش هم برای ارشد خارج از کشور (ترجیحا ژاپن ) و سپس هم کار توی همون کشور.
> 
> آینده کاری هم که قبلنا برای همه انواع فارغ التحصیل نداشت . الان که تحریما برداشته شده رو نمیدونم.
> تعمیر کشتی و اینا هم درکنارش خودت یاد بگیری خوبه.
> 
> چون یه کوچولو نسبت به بقیه رشته ها جدیده خودت باید تلاش کنی تا از هرجا که تونستی علمشو بدست بیاری ( یعنی باید انگلیسی بفهمی )


داداش در مورد حقوقش چیزی میدونی؟
.
منظورت از همه انواع فارغ تحصیل چیه؟
.
.
دانشگاه امیرکبیر.مهندسی دریا خوبه؟

----------


## maryam.23

> داداش در مورد حقوقش چیزی میدونی؟
> .
> منظورت از همه انواع فارغ تحصیل چیه؟
> .
> .
> دانشگاه امیرکبیر.مهندسی دریا خوبه؟


اگه کارش تو کارخونه کشتی سازی باشه تا حدودی شاید خوب باشه در غیر اینصورت 6 ماه رو آبی 72 روز رست !!! تازه اگرم ببرنت !

----------


## Mr Sky

> اگه کارش تو کارخونه کشتی سازی باشه تا حدودی شاید خوب باشه در غیر اینصورت 6 ماه رو آبی 72 روز رست !!! تازه اگرم ببرنت !


ولی یکی از دوستام میگه سه ماه سر کاری سه ماه رستینگ......
.
.
.یعنی ممکنه نرم؟؟؟
.
.در مورد حقوقش چیزی میدونید؟
.
.ممنون

----------


## r3zaa

> داداش در مورد حقوقش چیزی میدونی؟
> .
> منظورت از همه انواع فارغ تحصیل چیه؟
> .
> .
> دانشگاه امیرکبیر.مهندسی دریا خوبه؟


شما آمریکارو در نظر بگیری بالای 8500 دلار در ماه حقوقو داری . 
حالا اگه کاربلد باشی و تخصصت بالا باشه حقوقت میره بالا.
*اگه دنبال پولی و بهره هوشی کافی رو هم داری روی برنامه نویسی و طراحی وبسایت هم فک کن.

منظور از اقسام فارغ التحصیل اینه که یکی بخاطر این که ترم پاس کنه میخونه یکی هم میخونه تا خودشو بکشه بالا . طبق معادلات نیمه پیچیده ریاضیاتی میتوان نشان داد که اگه کارت از دل باشه احتمال برد خیلیه .

موقعیت های شغلیه زیادی فقط برای کسایی که ارشد دارن باز هست.

امیر کبیر هم استاداش خوب هستن ولی دانش آموزاشو نمیدونم .  از کارنامه های قولی های امیر کبیر هم که احتمالا خودت دیدی .


در ضمن این برای مهندسی کشتی سازیه .
یدونه دیگه رشته هست بنام مهندسی کشتی.
توی مهندسی کشتی میری رو کشتی و موتورخانه اش و سکانشو و اینجور چیزا
ولی کشتی سازی طراحی موتور و بدنه و ایناست

----------


## maryam.23

> ولی یکی از دوستام میگه سه ماه سر کاری سه ماه رستینگ......
> .
> .
> .یعنی ممکنه نرم؟؟؟
> .
> .در مورد حقوقش چیزی میدونید؟
> .
> .ممنون


یکی از آشناهامون کارش رو کشتیه ! حقوقشو میدونم به دلاره . اکثرا اونایی که کاپیتانن درامدشون بالاست ( ماشین گرون قیمتو خونه زعفرانیه و .. ) میتونی زنو بچتم به کشتی بیاری ولی اکثرا فوقش یکی دو دفعه این کارو کنن !! 6 7 ماه شوخی نیست ! تو ایرانم که کارا اکثرا پارتی بازی شده ! تو دانشگاهم رشته های فنی فقط تیوری کار میکنن . واسه همینم  وقتی میری چار تا سوال عملی ازت میپرسن تو هم میگی تیوری فقط خوندم ردت میکنن بری !! زمان ما یادمه دانشگاه چابهار بورسیه میکرد الانو نمیدونم !  اینطورم نیست که بگی زمان تحصیل میرم یاد میگیرمو این بحثا !!! کشتی از کجا میخوای بیاری بری هدایتش کنی تجربه بدست بیاری  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

> شما آمریکارو در نظر بگیری بالای 8500 دلار در ماه حقوقو داری . 
> حالا اگه کاربلد باشی و تخصصت بالا باشه حقوقت میره بالا.
> *اگه دنبال پولی و بهره هوشی کافی رو هم داری روی برنامه نویسی و طراحی وبسایت هم فک کن.
> 
> منظور از اقسام فارغ التحصیل اینه که یکی بخاطر این که ترم پاس کنه میخونه یکی هم میخونه تا خودشو بکشه بالا . طبق معادلات نیمه پیچیده ریاضیاتی میتوان نشان داد که اگه کارت از دل باشه احتمال برد خیلیه .
> 
> موقعیت های شغلیه زیادی فقط برای کسایی که ارشد دارن باز هست.
> 
> امیر کبیر هم استاداش خوب هستن ولی دانش آموزاشو نمیدونم .  از کارنامه های قولی های امیر کبیر هم که احتمالا خودت دیدی .
> ...


داداش  الان خیلی سردرگم شدم
.
.
.من از حرفات این نتیجه گیری خوشبینانه رو کردم که در صورتی که تو دانشگاه با معدل بالا ارشد رو بگذرونی آینده تضمینی داره  این رشته + زبان انگلیسی فول.
.
.
در غیر اینصورت آینده ای نداره.
.
.درست میگم؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> یکی از آشناهامون کارش رو کشتیه ! حقوقشو میدونم به دلاره . اکثرا اونایی که کاپیتانن درامدشون بالاست ( ماشین گرون قیمتو خونه زعفرانیه و .. ) میتونی زنو بچتم به کشتی بیاری ولی اکثرا فوقش یکی دو دفعه این کارو کنن !! 6 7 ماه شوخی نیست ! تو ایرانم که کارا اکثرا پارتی بازی شده ! تو دانشگاهم رشته های فنی فقط تیوری کار میکنن . واسه همینم  وقتی میری چار تا سوال عملی ازت میپرسن تو هم میگی تیوری فقط خوندم ردت میکنن بری !! زمان ما یادمه دانشگاه چابهار بورسیه میکرد الانو نمیدونم !  اینطورم نیست که بگی زمان تحصیل میرم یاد میگیرمو این بحثا !!! کشتی از کجا میخوای بیاری بری هدایتش کنی تجربه بدست بیاری


یعنی شما میفرمایید احتمال قبول شدن واسه کار روی کشتی خیلی کمه؟
.
.
.دو نفر از اقوام دوستام که رو کشتی کار میکنن درآمد اونا هم خیلی بالاست..ولی طبق گفته دوستام این دو نفر هم تو امتحان عملی  خیلی خوب کار کردن.....الان خیلی نگران این امتحان عملی شدم...

----------


## r3zaa

> داداش  الان خیلی سردرگم شدم
> .
> .
> .من از حرفات این نتیجه گیری خوشبینانه رو کردم که در صورتی که تو دانشگاه با معدل بالا ارشد رو بگذرونی آینده تضمینی داره  این رشته + زبان انگلیسی فول.
> .
> .
> در غیر اینصورت آینده ای نداره.
> .
> .درست میگم؟


بله.

ریسکیه . 
از یه ور تحریم بودیم و تکنولوژی شو نداریم . از طرف دبگه هم ممکنه یه روز خیلی رونق بگیره.
یه جورایی یه رشته "های تِک" محسوب میشه .
اون انگلیسیه هم برای اینه که حین تحصیل کلی کتاب انگلیسی میریزن سرت . چون نسبتا جدیده ترجمه های کمی برای این شاخه وجود داره.

 بعد کنکور برو یه شرکت کشتی سازی مثل صدرا ببین وضعیت چطوره . بعدشم برو امیرکبیر یا شریف از محصلاش بپرس . 


بنظرم تو هم همین کارو بکن . 

"" درمورد کشتی سازی میگما . برای مهندسی کشتی کلی باید جون بِـــکَنی ""

----------


## Mr Sky

> بله.
> 
> ریسکیه . 
> از یه ور تحریم بودیم و تکنولوژی شو نداریم . از طرف دبگه هم ممکنه یه روز خیلی رونق بگیره.
> یه جورایی یه رشته "های تِک" محسوب میشه .
> اون انگلیسیه هم برای اینه که حین تحصیل کلی کتاب انگلیسی میریزن سرت . چون نسبتا جدیده ترجمه های کمی برای این شاخه وجود داره.
> 
>  بعد کنکور برو یه شرکت کشتی سازی مثل صدرا ببین وضعیت چطوره . بعدشم برو امیرکبیر یا شریف از محصلاش بپرس . 
> 
> ...


دمت گرم.....الان دیگه کاملا قضیه رو دریافتم
.
.
.یه سوال نهایی دارم که ممنون میشم جواب بدی.
.
.بنظرت  تو انتخاب رشته اول مهندسی دریا"کشتی"امیرکبیر رو اول بزنم یا مهندسی هوافضا خواجه نصیر رو؟
.
.
ممنون

----------


## maryam.23

> یعنی شما میفرمایید احتمال قبول شدن واسه کار روی کشتی خیلی کمه؟
> .
> .
> .دو نفر از اقوام دوستام که رو کشتی کار میکنن درآمد اونا هم خیلی بالاست..ولی طبق گفته دوستام این دو نفر هم تو امتحان عملی  خیلی خوب کار کردن.....الان خیلی نگران این امتحان عملی شدم...


اطلاعاتم فقط در همون حد که آشنامون تعریف میکرد چون این رشته اصلا مناسب دخترا نیست و پذیرش نداشتن فکر میکنم ! 
در مورد مهندسی کشتیم بگم که احتمالا دایم الخمر بشی ! چون تنها همدمت همون موتور دیزله کشتیه  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (4):   شنیدم اکثرا معتاد میشن و تا به کشور مقصد میرسن کل درامدشونو تو بارا و کاباره ها هدر میدن !  زنو بچم ندارن یا اینکه بعد چند سال طلاق میگیرن ! آدم پر حرفیم میشی به هر کس برسی احتمالا سفره دلتو یاز میکنی مثه این طرف  :Yahoo (56):  مغز منو داداشمو خورد

----------


## r3zaa

تصمیم نهایی با خودته. مهم هدف نهاییته که واقعا روش به نتیجه رسیده باشی.
وگرنه همه میخوان برن ایرباس یا ناسا و ... ولی تعداد کمی هستن که به گفتشون میرسن.

اطلاعات زیادی درمورد هوافضا ندارم چون علاقه خیلی زیادی بهش ندارم ( فقط چند بار گلایدر و عمود پرواز برای عکسبرداری ساختم ) 

بعد کنکور باید بگردی فقط دنبال فارغ التحصیل از رشته های مورد علاقتو پیدا کنی و باهاشون حرف بزنی ببینی براشون پشنهاد کاری شده یا نه.

----------


## Mr Sky

> اطلاعاتم فقط در همون حد که آشنامون تعریف میکرد چون این رشته اصلا مناسب دخترا نیست و پذیرش نداشتن فکر میکنم ! 
> در مورد مهندسی کشتیم بگم که احتمالا دایم الخمر بشی ! چون تنها همدمت همون موتور دیزله کشتیه   شنیدم اکثرا معتاد میشن و تا به کشور مقصد میرسن کل درامدشونو تو بارا و کاباره ها هدر میدن !  زنو بچم ندارن یا اینکه بعد چند سال طلاق میگیرن ! آدم پر حرفیم میشی به هر کس برسی احتمالا سفره دلتو یاز میکنی مثه این طرف  مغز منو داداشمو خورد


مشتاق تر شدم!"بد جور"
!
!
!
.
.
ولی این دو نفری که خدمتتون عرض کردم 3ماه دریا بودن3ماه استراحت

----------


## Mr Sky

خیلی ممنون که وقت گذاشتید و جواب دادید
.
.موفق باشید.

----------


## Mr.mTf

توضیحش خیلی زیاده ولی کار خیلی سختیه به طوری که خیلیا پیگیرش نیستا...خیلی سخت
به دلیل کم بودن نیرو دولت شدیدا حقوق میده....یعنی میانگین درامد ماهانات شاید حدود -30 تومن باشه....و با پون های دیگه مثل دادن حق واردات تا 60 تومن هم میره  بالا

یکی تعریف میکرد میگفت یه بار 6000 تا کراوات رو که جایه زیادی هم نمیگیره با 5 تومن ایران اوردم اینجا هر کدوم رو 250 فروختم

----------


## soheilp

> سهیل دمت گرم...ولی اینارو خودم حفط شدم 
> .
> .
> .در مورد حقوقش نمیدونی؟
> .
> .شنیدم از 10تومن شروع میشه تا 27..البته با دلار حقوق رو میدن....ماهی 9000دلار
> .
> .
> .بنظرتون راسته؟
> ...


خواهش می کنم داداش.نه در رابطه با حقوقش دقیق نمی دونم و اطلاع ندارم ولی فکر کنم اگه کارت تو کشتی باشه و اگه مثلا زیاد رو آب باشی باید مطمئنن حقوقش بالا باشه.

----------


## Mr Sky

از یه مهندس کشتی در مورد این رشته سوال کردم
..
.درآمد مهندس 3کشتی حداکثر 2000دلاره
.
مهندس2حداکثر 4000دلار
.
سر مهندس کشتی 4500دلار 
.
.
.
در ضمن تو کشتی هم اینترنت نیست
.
وقتی کشتی به مقصد میرسه بین یک روز تا یک هفته میمونه "نفتکش ها"......بین یک روز تا یک ماه "کشتیرانی
..
.
.در کل ارزشش رو نداره....بیشتر واسه کسایی خوبه که محل زندگیشون کنار دریا هست یعنی با دریا حال میکنن..نه بقیه
.
.
.در مورد مهندس 4و5هم چیزی نگفت...ولی فک کنم حدود 1000دلار
.
.صرفا جهت اطلاع دوستانی که قصد دارن برن سمت این رشته و کار ...گفتم.
.

----------

